# Investigative journalist David Tuller looks at the UK£5m/US$8m PACE Trial



## Tom Kindlon-pwme (May 2, 2015)

The journalist, David Tuller DrPH, on Wednesday posted a substantial piece on the PACE Trial:

TRIAL BY ERROR: The Troubling Case of the PACE Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Study
http://www.virology.ws/2015/10/21/trial-by-error-i/

There's an introduction and summary at the start if you don't want to take on the whole thing.

ME Network have also posted their own summary piece on section 1:
http://www.meaction.net/2015/10/21/david-tuller-tears-apart-pace-trial/

Section two of David Tuller's piece is at:
http://www.virology.ws/2015/10/22/trial-by-error-ii/

Cort Johnson has done one of his easy-to-read pieces on it here:

http://www.cortjohnson.org/blog/2015/10/22/eporter-shreds-chronic-fatigue-syndrome-pace-cbt-get-trial/


----------



## Tom Kindlon-pwme (May 2, 2015)

Here's a summary of the first three segments of David Tuller's work:
http://www.meaction.net/2015/10/24/investigate-journalist-exposes-pace-trial/

New part out today:
"Trial By Error, Continued: Did the PACE Study Really Adopt a 'Strict Criterion' for Recovery?"
http://www.virology.ws/2015/11/04/trial-by-error-continued-did-the-pace-study-really-adopt-a-strict-criterion-for-recovery/


----------

